
10k to Invest - luisrock
Let&#x27;s say I have USD10k and I want to invest in a digital venture. What is the best place to look? Flippa? What kind of item do you suggest? A domain? A monetized website? Be a startup angel?
======
matchbok
That's too small to do anything. Index funds.

------
giantg2
r/stocks might be a better place to ask (or search for a similar post).

